# Avery or Online Labels?



## BroknArrw

Does anyone use and can share opinions?


----------



## cmzaha

I used to use online labels and would still use them but they changed manufacturers and their labels will no longer work in my old oki laser printer. My printer gets to hot for their  weatherproof labels so I had to quit using them. I will note I can still use their regular labels and still order their round labels by the sheet when I need some. I am now stuck with Avery weatherproof labels for my lotions and scrubs


----------



## Aline

I use Online Labels but they do periodically change their materials so be aware of that!


----------



## shunt2011

I use both and have been happy with them. I use the waterproof from online for my scrubs and lotions and Avery for my lip balm and soap labels.


----------



## Dahila

I use Labels on line injet (canon) and love them,  As a Canadian i pay fortune for them, this time I will ship to states and drive there to pick it up .  I use also their Maestro designer to design labels.  It is fantastic company


----------



## SoapAddict415

I use Avery to design my labels & print them out myself for free but you can also have them printed & shipped to you for a fee.


----------



## saratk

I use OnlineLabels for my products. I used to order their labels and print them at home with my inkjet printer but I recognized the need for stepping up the professionalism and now I order my labels printed from them directly. It makes a gazillion points of difference in the look of my products! I order my labels printed on the waterproof paper so smudging (which used to be a problem when I printed myself on my inkjet) is no longer a problem!
I also love their Maestro program. It's what I've used to design all my labels.


----------



## Troy

I used to type up my own with my computer since I just started. But now a small fist full of people are asking for some, so I wanted it to look a little nicer. I picked up Avery pack at office depot and after some time playing around with their design online I was able to print out my first sheet of 12.... Calling it a night!!!!


----------



## Lin19687

I like labels that are sticky.
I once tried to use paper and put inside the shrink wrap only to have the moisture ruin the label


----------



## bathgeek

saratk said:


> I order my labels printed on the waterproof paper so smudging (which used to be a problem when I printed myself on my inkjet) is no longer a problem!



I treat my labels. I use an inkjet too and print on the basic white labels, and then I take them outside and spray with acrylic sealer. It works a treat, I use those labels on my liquid soap pump bottles and have no issues with smears.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh that is a neat trick.  But does it smell when it dries?


----------



## bathgeek

Not as long as it's a quick spray.  Actually, after long enough, they are essentially scentless unless you have a super-sensitive nose.  (I don't, asthma and allergies = can't really smell things.)   I got this idea from Onlinelabels because they suggested spray-sealing their water-resistant labels, and I thought, "why should I pay for expensive water-resistant labels if I can just spray-seal regular ones?"  It works fantastic and I will be sealing all my bottle labels this way.


----------



## maya

I use both, too. I spray some regular Avery labels with clear coat and use Online Labels water resistant for a couple of things.


----------



## maxine289

bathgeek said:


> I treat my labels. I use an inkjet too and print on the basic white labels, and then I take them outside and spray with acrylic sealer. It works a treat, I use those labels on my liquid soap pump bottles and have no issues with smears.


 I've used Mod Podge but you have to use the matte or ultra matte because the brush strokes show in the glossy finish.  What type of acrylic spray do you use?


----------



## bathgeek

I find Mod Podge a bit expensive.  http://a.co/12WO2Wy (Krylon matte) is what I use.


----------



## Jan_soap

bathgeek said:


> I treat my labels. I use an inkjet too and print on the basic white labels, and then I take them outside and spray with acrylic sealer. It works a treat, I use those labels on my liquid soap pump bottles and have no issues with smears.



Great idea!


----------



## maxine289

BroknArrw said:


> Does anyone use and can share opinions?


I use Avery.  They have a template design that I like on my candles and soaps.  I use an inkjet printer and the labels used to smudge with handling. So for the soaps, I put the label under the shrink wrap.  For the candles, I coat with Mod Podge but don't really like working with it.  I'm going to try the acrylic spray someone else mentioned.


----------



## [email protected]

bathgeek said:


> I treat my labels. I use an inkjet too and print on the basic white labels, and then I take them outside and spray with acrylic sealer. It works a treat, I use those labels on my liquid soap pump bottles and have no issues with smears.


brilliant idea, thanks!


----------



## SoaperForLife

I use both but most of the time I use labels I've ordered from Online Labels. There's also a company called Labels By The Sheet that is a good source: https://labelsbythesheet.com  Does anyone have trouble with the print lining up correctly on the label?  I do/did no matter what I did until yesterday.  Online Labels gives you the option of using several templates for most of their labels.  Yesterday I needed to make some labels for some sugar scrub jars so I went through my available inventory and found some clear labels that would work.  Then I downloaded and opened a template for the labels using Print Shop.  Created the label using their drag and drop interface and printed them out and EVERY DANG LABEL lined up perfectly!!! I know that it also works well in MS Word but it takes a bit more time to create a label from scratch.


----------

